# Costa Dorada



## vicksta (Feb 16, 2011)

Hi, just registered today and was wondering whether anyone has used any sites in the Catalonia region, we are sailing to Santander then travelling to the south of Barcelona, any nice site ideas would be greatly appreciated. We have a 6 berth Ci Carioca so big pitches are a must. We also have a 4 and 12 year old so things for kids are equally important!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

My recommendation would be Salou.
Great seaside town, 3 campsites that I know of, Great beach and prom. Portaventura (Universal) theme park. Waterpark (not been).

We usually stay here as it's right in the centre.
http://www.camping-lasiesta.com/index.php
Van should not be an issue as it's about the same size as ours, like many Spanish sites just be aware of the trees and the top of your van when manovering. 

http://www.sanguli.es/en?set_language=en
http://www.campinglapineda.com/

NOTE... Depends on time of year as Costa Dorada usually only comes to life from Easter till October.

See your in staffs as well !! Neighbour..


----------



## vicksta (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the links, they are all really useful! We'll be going for 2 and a half weeks over easter so the more ideas the better, last year when we toured the Costa Verde we took a few details of sites and turned up on spec. This year we will do the same but I just want to make sure we have more choice.

We are very close neighbours. Im in Armitage, but used to live in Wimblebury and before that Hednesford! Small world!


----------



## biggles777 (Jan 18, 2006)

For the children i don't think you can beat Playa Montroig at Cambrils south of barcelona .
www.playamontroig.com
Bit expensive , but immaculate , watch the trees for low branches , our daughter loved it when she was younger and we had a caravan ( i know - i've now seen the light ) , went there 10 time over last 12 years .


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

You might find this one a useful stopover on your way across Spain, unless you intend doing the journey all in one hit.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/aragon/campsite-ciudad-de-zaragoza-118216/

Don't forget Easter is a very busy time in Spain and the cost to stay jumps right up.

Wobby


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

this is also a useful site..
www.vayacamping.net

Also see the campsite database here on MHF.

Well, keep warm you lot, tomorrow afternoon 
- Spain here I come


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

we did a couple of sites in 2003 including one between Santander and the Costa Dorada.

see below
http://myweb.tiscali.co.uk/ralphdot/Spain 2003.htm


----------



## vicksta (Feb 16, 2011)

wobby said:


> You might find this one a useful stopover on your way across Spain, unless you intend doing the journey all in one hit.
> 
> http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/aragon/campsite-ciudad-de-zaragoza-118216/
> 
> ...


Thats great, we were looking at staying around Zaragoza on the way and have just received my acsi card! Thanks Vickie


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*review*



biggles777 said:


> For the children i don't think you can beat Playa Montroig at Cambrils south of barcelona .
> www.playamontroig.com
> Bit expensive , but immaculate , watch the trees for low branches , our daughter loved it when she was younger and we had a caravan ( i know - i've now seen the light ) , went there 10 time over last 12 years .


I thought This  review was comical.

Two summers we stayed in playa montroig campsite and we coming back next year.We traveled with two kids 3 and 9 years old.they loved but only one thing is not a lot of entertainment for kids.Beach is lovely.swimining pools sometimes busy.but good fun for kids.Shame but in restaurant people does not speak english...
I would recomended this camp site...

!


----------

